# 1941 WILLYS GASSER WHEEL



## riversidedan (Mar 21, 2021)

Always had a passion for this car so I built this 1/25th scale 1941 willys gasser few months back and started thinking about wheels, so I turned this deep dish one below on my lathe. BTW that wiring took more time than the whole stinkin model..........


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 21, 2021)

Cool. Just had photo of the car come across one of my feeds the other day.
Pierre


----------



## Jubil (Mar 21, 2021)

Cool.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 21, 2021)

Very nice, saw the real thing many times at Irwindale (CA) drag strip.


----------



## Manual Mac (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes, I saw them a couple times @ San Fernando Dragstrip back in the day.
The blue Willys 
A super fast beauty.


----------



## riversidedan (Mar 21, 2021)

Manual Mac said:


> Yes, I saw them a couple times @ San Fernando Dragstrip back in the day.
> The blue Willys
> A super fast beauty.


kelso??? love that area and have some history thier from the 60s


----------



## microshop dinker (Mar 22, 2021)

Blown Willys gasser...my favorite! Can you say "BOSS"!!!!


----------



## Manual Mac (Mar 22, 2021)

Stone Woods & Cook were one white guy & 2 black guy's BTW, unheard of at the time.
Good for them.
Nice wheel riversidedan!
Gonna build three more?


----------



## riversidedan (Mar 22, 2021)

Manual Mac said:


> Stone Woods & Cook were one white guy & 2 black guy's BTW, unheard of at the time.
> Good for them.
> Nice wheel riversidedan!
> Gonna build three more?


thanx, that one wheel took way too long and was just a trial but turned out ok, had a hard time smoothing out the inside and didnt have the right tool for that job but still turned out ok, thought about selling these to the model car guys but would have to charge too much


----------



## lordbeezer (Mar 23, 2021)

Slot car wheels look good on model cars


----------

